# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Installer phpMyAdmin avec IIS

## xeron33

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais installler phpMyAdmin sous win 10 avec IIS, j'ai suivi ce tuto :
https://longwatchstudio.com/installe...indows-10-iis/

J'ai fait exactement la mme chose mais a ne marche pas j'avais au dpart l'erreur 404, j'ai modifi le fichier par dfaut en le supprimant (index.php) en mettant  la place un fichier gif maintenant j'ai toujours cette image qui apparait au dmarrage du site... 
Je me suis apperu que cette image tait dans ce dossier windows :
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_netfx4-aspnet_webadmin_images_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4.0.15788.0_none_78cd9d6ad18ae0c1
J'ai install PHP avec ce tuto :
https://davidperonne.com/installatio...en-mode-natif/
Voil si quelqu'un a une ide MERCI

----------

